

Apple is Filtering “Jailbreak” Term in the US iTunes Store  - ausman
http://www.shoutpedia.com/apple-is-filtering-jailbreak-term-in-the-us-itunes-store-11080/

======
jonhendry
I suspect someone at Apple is snarking surreptitiously, and making an
unauthorized statement about how "jail breaking" is a dirty word at Apple, by
adding it to the list of expletives Apple probably uses on the site.

You can still search for the term, and matches still come up, even if the word
is "censored". Which is a pretty ineffective way of blocking people from
finding things that mention 'jailbreak'.

------
blrblr
Guess I won't be able to download that awesome AC/DC song then.

~~~
Wickk
The items in question are still there, it's just the name itself that is
getting formatted.

Side note: Why are the post that are giving apple the benefit of the doubt of
this being a mistake getting downvoted? Really guys?

------
fruchtose
I'm inclined to believe this is a mistake and not intentional. We're talking
about _music_ here, not apps.

~~~
DHowett
"All the categories are affected with this filter including _Apps_ , songs,
albums, podcast episodes, and iTunes U episodes."

Emphasis mine.

Further proof: <http://db.tt/OTqocIJJ> (apologies, commenting via mobile.)

~~~
fruchtose
Oops. Frankly, I don't know how I missed that. This leads to me believe that
it was a mistake on Apple's part to censor "jailbreak" in everything outside
of apps. Even then, it's a pretty inane decision. Apple won't approve any
jailbreak apps in the first place, so why the censorship?

~~~
alephnil
The podcasts and iTunes U are affected by this as well, so it means that Apple
stop people from finding content that talks or teaches about jailbreaking as
well.

------
codeka
I'm happy to give Apple the benefit of the doubt here, maybe it was one
individual working on their own and not part of some "company policy", but I
don't really see how you can "mistakenly" add a word to a dictionary.

~~~
mattmanser
This is exactly the sort of thing a programmer might add as a joke when
demonstrating on a local copy and forget to take out for the live deploy.

------
jonhendry
Works fine for me. Apps, music, TV shows, podcasts, iTunes U.

------
andyzweb
fnord

